
Ask HN: How to push a new event-ticketing system into the market? - arjunram
I have developed a new system of ticketing which can curtail ticket-scalping and justly monetise the secondary market. This system doesn&#x27;t use blockchain and tickets can be bought with normal fiat currency. A major barrier to entry seems to be the inaccessesibility of entities such as Bands&#x2F;Event-Organizers that face this problem. How would you overcome this problem?
======
slap_shot
If you don’t have a clear distribution plan and advantage for a product in an
established space, you don’t have a product. No coding, development, or
engineering will solve that.

Basically: find someone who has connections or move on to something else.

~~~
arjunram
I get what you're saying but let me rephrase my question:

If the problem you're solving is for people who aren't easily reachable and
even if you did reach them, they aren't willing to use your tech because it is
new (a kind of chicken-egg problem), what would be your approach?

Would you move-on just because you can't find the right people with
connections?

------
cimmanom
Networking.

